# Why does nobody train legs ?!



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Who trains legs ?*​
Always 10284.30%Never 43.31%Sometimes1512.40%


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do so many people who lift not train legs ? My gyms full of them , blokes with 20 inch arms and the legs of a 12 year old girl

I just don't understand it takeing all that gear and dieting but missing out on easy gains

just finished my leg day in the gym today was busiest I've seen it in a long time but not a sole on any if the 6/7 leg machines haha

Thought I would add a poll to see who does and dosent out of interest


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

There not easy gains brah, not for me anyway


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Franky23 said:


> Why do so many people who lift not train legs ? My gyms full of them , blokes with 20 inch arms and the legs of a 12 year old girl
> 
> I just don't understand it takeing all that gear and dieting but missing out on easy gains
> 
> just finished my leg day in the gym today was busiest I've seen it in a long time but not a sole on any if the 6/7 leg machines haha


Used to train legs on Thursday, then switched It to Tuesday, now Monday Is leg day.

Makes your lats look bigger when you train legs I was told.


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sams said:


> There not easy gains brah, not for me anyway


As long as your training them mate that's the main thing haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Because the average guy who trains doesn't really give a **** what their legs look like under their jeans I guess.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

They do

Tore my left quad this week on leg press lol


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Its because they don't want their small dick to look even more small


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha I think anyone in decent shape full of gear looks stupid with match stick legs especially when they wear shorts in the gym


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

there's a sea of 'i don't want big legs, so why would I train them' people out there...

there was one in the gym yesterday.... looked a bit like
View attachment 162385
, made me laugh a little.

It's fine by me though... I don't want to have to wait for them to finish in the rack


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I suspect because a lot of people just train to look good in a t-shirt on a night out!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

I do train legs and I can understand why people don't. Finding trousers that fit is a pain in the ****, your legs rubbing together as you walk also isn't pleasant


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

andyboro said:


> there's a sea of 'i don't want big legs, so why would I train them' people out there... it amuses me how they look like one of those
> 
> there was one in the gym yesterday.... looked a bit like
> View attachment 162385
> ...


Totally agree it makes leg day much easier with no one in the way haha


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Franky23 said:


> Haha I think anyone in decent shape full of gear looks stupid with match stick legs especially when they wear shorts in the gym


I did see a guy with a huge upper body in the gym last year. He put on some of those workout leggings

for men and he didn't have no muscle mass down there. Don't know if his girlfriend liked it though.


----------



## BGM990 (Dec 3, 2014)

Did you saw my thread ? Hahaha


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

BGM990 said:


> Did you saw my thread ? Hahaha


No mate you got a link ?


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

BGM990 said:


> Did you saw my thread ? Hahaha


Ok just seen it mate you started lifting just a month ago and started legs a week ago ? That's nothing mate at least your now training them haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day tonight, I love it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Used to train legs on Thursday, then switched It to Tuesday, now Monday Is leg day.
> 
> Makes your lats look bigger when you train legs I was told.


well its fcuking working mate


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to hate training legs...

Absolutely love it now. It is touch for clothes though, I buy cheap trousers/chinos for work these days because I tore 4 suit trousers in the space of 6 weeks last year.

I have to get a 36 waist just to get my quads in now. An wear relaxed fit jeans. :lol:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

that is the downfall of having a little mass on ur legs especially when most of today trousers/jeans are tailored towards skinny guys with girly legs!

still no excuse though!


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Franky23 said:


> No mate you got a link ?


why train legs when people don't see them, its the big arms and chest there after so they can bounce round the bars and through town with a skin tight henleys top on!

I had an argument in the gym with two lads on Monday, because me and some other guy were both training legs and had most of the 20kg plates on the machines between us, they ended up apologising and leaving, I spoke to the owner of the gym and he said, its never been a problem before as hardly anyone trains legs here so, he is going to buy a few more sets of plates too stop any future hassle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck legs. I train biceps 5 times a week.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

fvck legs and biceps,i train serratus and intercostals 6 times a week


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> well its fcuking working mate


Thank you, bruv.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck legs. I train biceps 5 times a week.


fcuk yeah! They invented pants for a reason :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I do them sometimes twice a week which is why I can squat this!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 162388
> 
> 
> I do them sometimes twice a week which is why I can squat this!


heavy squatting meh, tires me the fuack out


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

I came from a bicycle racing background so leg training is easier for me,

But i echo what you guys are saying about trousers, my quads are at 60cm circumference right now and calves at 43cm, I really struggle for jeans that fit and my legs do rub together when i walk...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My assistant at work (who is 20 or 21 I think) informed me last week that my bodybuilder legs are "unfashionable." Apparently, scrawny, birdlike legs inside tight-fitting trousers are the thing to be seen with.

You can imagine how crushed my self-esteem has been since then. My life is now so pointless I can barely drag myself out of bed.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

There is nothing like getting a heavy ass weight on your back, squatting down and then powering back up.

Fvcking love that feeling of putting the weight back on the rack after successfully completing a PR set.

BAM!

(Same applies to DLs)


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RalphWiggum said:


> There is nothing like getting a heavy ass weight on your back, squatting down and then powering back up.
> 
> Fvcking love that feeling of putting the weight back on the rack after successfully completing a PR set.
> 
> ...


Gota get that! boom


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't understand people who don't train legs, leg day is my favorite day of the week, ive always felt my legs have been a good strong point of mine too so that might be why I love it so much


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

if people dont want to train legs thats fine, if i wanted to just train one bicep only thats fine. There is no rule saying you have to train legs.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm happy for it to stay this way, nightmare trying to get a bench but trying to do any leg exercise, easy  nice and empty haha.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never understood it either, they are what separate the men from the boys for sure. Hardest day of my week but the best. I just couldn't go through all those years of hard work and training to look imbalanced and like ****.

It's killing me right now as I can't squat (abductor longis injury) and I'm about tearing my hair out because I can't put pressure on it so stuck with ****ty leg routines till it's better...


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally hate training legs, but that's because Iv got a dodgy knee (Dislocated knee, prone to popping out Under pressure)

Whenever I squat I feel like I'm inches away from snapping some shît up again lol it sucks.

Knee all trembling n shît, ain't nobody got time for that, no sir! Usually just stick with the press.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ooo it's definetely not easy gains, which is why I give up at 2/3 months, I know if i stick it at for a year constantly I will gain, but motivation is very hard when you have my legs


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

My fav days are leg day and back :wub:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I train legs because I have legs. If it is on my body and I can make it bigger (fnarr) I will train it.

Unlike some who I am convinced think they are invisible from the waist down ! lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the opposite problem and tend to not train my upper body enough compared to legs. At least 4 times per week Squats and dead. Low rep heavy, moderate weight high reps


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> if people dont want to train legs thats fine, if i wanted to just train one bicep only thats fine. There is no rule saying you have to train legs.


There's no rule your right but if somebody is competition ready on the top but has match stick legs on the bottom it looks stupid which is a bit counterproductive considering in sure we all lift to improve how we look , so being out of proportion is daft


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My fav days are leg day and *back* :wub:


X2 I like training lats on back day.

One love on the West Mids also. I don't live too far from dudley. Got that black country accent down there


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have to admit, if I am feeling a bit fat after a weekend on the beer, nothing beats a heavy legs session to shift a bit of flab.

Probably just water but can defo see a definition difference around the abs 24 hours after a good legs session.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Trochanteric bursitis, Caused in part by high frequency heavy squatting.

Pretty good excuse if you ask me, But i haven't been able to squat or deadlift for most of this year because of it.

Thankfully i'm blessed in the leg department and stopping leg training means I can just about wear jeans again.

Every cloud and that...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> X2 I like training lats on back day.
> 
> One love on the West Mids also. I don't live too far from dudley. Got that black country accent down there


I cant seem to feel my lats working, but ive been told to stick with what im doing and eventually it will come  I love the seated cable row too. Ive got a beast back sesh later on, cant wait :clap:

Yeah im born and breed in the black country, lived in Netherton all my life


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I cant seem to feel my lats working, but ive been told to stick with what im doing and eventually it will come  I love the seated cable row too. Ive got a beast back sesh later on, cant wait :clap:
> 
> Yeah im born and breed in the black country, lived in Netherton all my life


 :beer: -- Just to note...I don't drink  .


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I'm happy for it to stay this way, nightmare trying to get a bench but trying to do any leg exercise, easy  nice and empty haha.


Remember, no squatting in the curl racks! :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My fav days are leg day and back :wub:


Can you do chins,they will force you back to grow..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Can you do chins,they will force you back to grow..


Not a chance lol I can do half a pull up lol, when i started i couldnt hold myself just hanging there, so i can see improvement


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

People don't train legs because they are scared of hard work.

I love training my legs.

To push yourself to the absolute maximum on squats,set after set after set,is mentally and physically challenging.

Then the feeling when you walk home, and for the next few days ,in your legs ,tells you how hard you worked.

It is therapy for me!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

there is no better feeling than struggling to get off the pan the morning after Leg day


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not a chance lol I can do half a pull up lol, when i started i couldnt hold myself just hanging there, so i can see improvement


Just work your way up one rep at a time,youl be repping in no time!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

must be your gym, mine everyone trains legs, theres dudes that JUST do legs, never seen them do anything else


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Just work your way up one rep at a time,youl be repping in no time!


I use the assisted thing at the min :blush: used to have 100kgs to help me up now im on 80kgs, will try 70kg tonight  Dont think it helps im still 13st, got another stone to lose, so hopefully the lighter i am the easier it will be for me


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

I haven't for the last year in an attempt to get better proportions, was squatting 200kg before i could bench 100kg. Still grown two inches in the last year though...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> I do train legs and I can understand why people don't. Finding trousers that fit is a pain in the ****, your legs rubbing together as you walk also isn't pleasant


Pfffft....Rubbish excuse...I can't get boots over my calf's but I still train legs :laugh:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

You know what I hear most in my gym when I ask why people don't train em or constantly make excuses.. 'Women don't get wet from seeing your quads on a night out'... I honestly want to throat punch them


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pfffft....Rubbish excuse...I can't get boots over my calf's but I still train legs :laugh:


Ha !! That's because the population of women that loft is like 0.0001% ;-)

But buying 36" waist when I am a 30" is tough especially at 5ft6 Hahhaha oh and tailored suit trousers are well expensive !!


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to skip leg day sometimes but not anymore as they growing well so no enjoy it


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

My gym is rammed on a Monday night but there's never a problem getting on the squat rack as only a handful use it,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> You know what I hear most in my gym when I ask why people don't train em or constantly make excuses.. 'Women don't get wet from seeing your quads on a night out'... I honestly want to throat punch them


But in fairness that's true :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Ha !! That's because the population of women that loft is like 0.0001% ;-)
> 
> But buying 36" waist when I am a 30" is tough especially at 5ft6 Hahhaha oh and tailored suit trousers are well expensive !!


Lol...so don't wear suits!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Pfffft....Rubbish excuse...I can't get boots over my calf's but I still train legs :laugh:


What about a nice pair of pink hunter wellies,lots of room for thick ankles etc...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Trained legs for the first time in about a year the other day, I've got 28 inch thighs so don't want them any bigger.

When I used to squat and dead religiously I had sore inner thighs the whole time from chafing, worn out jeans and trousers within six months of purchase and struggled more than I do now to actually buy the fvckers in the first place.

Started light training with them again just for strength, not interested in having big legs at all.


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Trained legs for the first time in about a year the other day, I've got 28 inch thighs so don't want them any bigger.
> 
> When I used to squat and dead religiously I had sore inner thighs the whole time from chafing, worn out jeans and trousers within six months of purchase and struggled more than I do now to actually buy the fvckers in the first place.
> 
> Started light training with them again just for strength, not interested in having big legs at all.


Haha if mine were 28 I probably wouldn't bother either , mine are 26.5 but that's with training them religiously every week


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 162388
> 
> 
> I do them sometimes twice a week which is why I can squat this!


Now this is what we're taking about.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Trained legs for the first time in about a year the other day, I've got 28 inch thighs so don't want them any bigger.
> 
> When I used to squat and dead religiously I had sore inner thighs the whole time from chafing, worn out jeans and trousers within six months of purchase and struggled more than I do now to actually buy the fvckers in the first place.
> 
> Started light training with them again just for strength, not interested in having big legs at all.


Yeah but there's nothing sexier than a guy who's legs are so jacked that they chafe.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

I love doing legs!

Squats = 10x10

press = Pyramid 10 reps each weight up till new weight is set means 20 reps at then then 10 reps each on he way down. last time was 210kg for 20 reps will be 260 next time..

and hacks is 10x10

kills me but man do i love knowing i can bump start the car and drag stuff arround with such ease.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike600 said:


> My gym is rammed on a Monday night but there's never a problem getting on the squat rack as only a handful use it,


monday night :/ you mean international chest day right?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

No leg day for me.

I do squats on every visit.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

Franky23 said:


> Why do so many people who lift not train legs ? My gyms full of them , blokes with 20 inch arms and the legs of a 12 year old girl
> 
> I just don't understand it takeing all that gear and dieting but missing out on easy gains
> 
> ...


I personally don't skip legs but is there some logic to it. Saves NHS bills on injuries , the gyms insurance paperwork for claims on injuries saves hassle to skip it.


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

MrBrown786 said:


> I personally don't skip legs but is there some logic to it. Saves NHS bills on injuries , the gyms insurance paperwork for claims on injuries saves hassle to skip it.


Haha genuine justification mate !


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

Franky23 said:


> Haha genuine justification mate !


But in terms of visually I have big quads , front squats for that outer quad look that stretches the jeans look pretty cool to me.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the fact that the squat rack is always free at the gym I go to.

Sometimes when I plan a workout before going to the gym I have to change it when I get there as the equipment I need is being used.

Plan a good leg workout and there is never any problem.

Lad at the gym the other day was doing an impressive amount of weighted dips and weighted pullups. Looked good apart from the fact that he had the legs of a nine year old girl. He probably looks really good walking down the street in his t-shirt until a gust of wind blows him over.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> I train legs because I have legs. If it is on my body and I can make it bigger (fnarr) I will train it.
> 
> Unlike some who I am convinced think they are invisible from the waist down ! lol


I wear camouflage trousers so I am invisible from the waist down


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll tell you why - first of all legs take work. Secondly, people don't know how to train correctly, let alone train legs. In fact, women are better when it comes to training legs than most men. The new mens physique has only made things worse when it comes to your average gym goer. Not to bad talk the new found category, but people should really appreciate bodybuilding and learn how to build the body completely first.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> My assistant at work (who is 20 or 21 I think) informed me last week that my bodybuilder legs are "unfashionable." Apparently, scrawny, birdlike legs inside tight-fitting trousers are the thing to be seen with.
> 
> You can imagine how crushed my self-esteem has been since then. My life is now so pointless I can barely drag myself out of bed.


Skinny legs are like mullets, been fashionable for a while but eventually everyone will realise they look a cvnt and go back to normal  your time will come haha


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Love training legs, wouldn't say they're easy gains though.

But don't need to have skinny legs to wear skinny jeans. Lol I love my skinny jeans. Have to buy 2 sizes bigger on the waist to get my legs in. Can't beat a good set of calves in skinny jeans!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> Love training legs, wouldn't say they're easy gains though.
> 
> But don't need to have skinny legs to wear skinny jeans. Lol I love my skinny jeans. Have to buy 2 sizes bigger on the waist to get my legs in. Can't beat a good set of calves in skinny jeans!


Skinny jeans are for absolute benders.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Skinny jeans are for absolute benders.


Hahaha. maybe 10 years ago. Are you 1 of these 1s that have twig legs so wear baggy trousers to hide them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> Hahaha. maybe 10 years ago. Are you 1 of these 1s that have twig legs so wear baggy trousers to hide them?



View attachment 162417


where's your legs then?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

5 Minutes you got 5 minutes if your in the squat rack and you don't wana share I give you 5 minutes then im in!

That's my rule in the gym I use, as no body squats properly on there own!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162417
> 
> 
> where's your legs then?


I think you just like getting you self out for the boys


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think you just like getting you self out for the boys


Only the benders in skinny jeans. Like my men camp lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No grown up would wear skinny jeans surely?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> What about a nice pair of pink hunter wellies,lots of room for thick ankles etc...


Lol...mal come on now u known me on here long enough...do u think I'm a girl who wears PINK...PINK?? :gun_bandana:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nobody trains legs at my gym but the squat rack is never free. People using it for curls or BOR's. Gets on my nerves!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> 5 Minutes you got 5 minutes if your in the squat rack and you don't wana share I give you 5 minutes then im in!
> 
> That's my rule in the gym I use, as no body squats properly on there own!!


Yikes I'd be scared ...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yikes I'd be scared ...


Im sure we could squat together sharing is caring! Tho I do shout at my training partners.. 'finish the lift' is my fave atm


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...mal come on now u known me on here long enough...do u think I'm a girl who wears PINK...PINK?? :gun_bandana:


All the ladies round my way rock the hunter welly and barbour jacket look,what about

Purple?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Skinny jeans are for absolute benders.


Repped


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If you don't train legs then you don't even lift imo...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Im sure we could squat together sharing is caring! Tho I do shout at my training partners.. 'finish the lift' is my fave atm


Lol..I'd have to skip on that coz I never squat anyway


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> All the ladies round my way rock the hunter welly and barbour jacket look,what about
> 
> Purple?


Hmmm i don't feel the look...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Pass a bucket I need to puke


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Skinny legs are like mullets, been fashionable for a while but eventually everyone will realise they look a cvnt and go back to normal  your time will come haha


Thankfully, all the photos of me from 1985-6 with a Pat Sharpe Special have been destroyed


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'd have to skip on that coz I never squat anyway


Whaaaaaaaaaat? With them quads?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat? With them quads?


Nope..I can't back issues it kills me and puts me out for weeks...I work extremely hard on alternatives lots of lunges and single leg stuff


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Nope..I can't back issues it kills me and puts me out for weeks...I work extremely hard on alternatives lots of lunges and single leg stuff


Oh I see... fury muff... Well whatever your doing its working!

Id hate the day I couldn't squat.. id probably shed a lil tear..


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Always train legs, pretty strong but still the size of match sticks, calves, as for fvcking calves I'm not sure they even contain muscle their so small


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Oh I see... fury muff... Well whatever your doing its working!
> 
> Id hate the day I couldn't squat.. id probably shed a lil tear..


Oi...less the fury muff..waxed!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oi...less the fury muff..waxed!


ooh my mistake :wub:

Did I know that already (probably) :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Franky23 said:


> Why do so many people who lift not train legs ? My gyms full of them , blokes with 20 inch arms and the legs of a 12 year old girl
> 
> I just don't understand it takeing all that gear and dieting but missing out on easy gains
> 
> ...


train legs for me is boring, and don't look forward to it...plus never fitted in with any of my goals....not trained them in over 3 years...but got my first leg session (decided to begin training them again) on Saturday....so look forward to my thread 'where can I get a wheelchair quick'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oi...less the fury muff..waxed!


picsornowaxedmuff


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

kristina said:


> Yeah but there's nothing sexier than a guy who's legs are so jacked that they chafe.


Waddling isn't a good look, even my bird used to take the p1ss out of me for it!

It's annoying because my legs respond to any kind of training, would be good if all of me was like that....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> ooh my mistake :wub:
> 
> Did I know that already (probably) :whistling:


Should think so too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> picsornowaxedmuff


Perrrrrrv


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Should think so too


My imagination confirmed! All this shaving and leg talk so glad im squatting tonight!! might treat myself to a chest/balls de fuzz aswell


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> If you don't train legs then you don't even lift imo...


Repped back lol


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

The guys who miss/skip legs don't realise they look like absolute f*ck!ng [email protected] ...I heard two girls talking and pointing at lack of calves and small legs on one trainer, so yes, they get it too :0p ...I train legs because you should.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

5x5 is squats 3 days a week. Just how I like it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RocoElBurn said:


> The guys who miss/skip legs don't realise they look like absolute f*ck!ng [email protected] ...I heard two girls talking and pointing at lack of calves and small legs on one trainer, so yes, they get it too :0p ...I train legs because you should.


Yep


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 162388
> 
> 
> I do them sometimes twice a week which is why I can squat this!


How much weight is that 10pound? Lol im jokein


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162417
> 
> 
> where's your legs then?








Sorry about my hairy legs :/


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Please stop posting pictures of your cocks.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Generally speaking, people put their time and effort into doing activities that make them happy. Gut-busting leg training doesn't make everyone happy, as the end result is not something they deem worth the time and effort.

Guys who want/have massive upper-legs doesn't make them any more of a "man" than anyone else. It just makes them more obsessed with massive legs. To that I say, to each their own.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> My imagination confirmed! All this shaving and leg talk so glad im squatting tonight!! might treat myself to a chest/balls de fuzz aswell


All of it?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Because top half merchants can't handle the ache, bunch of softies!

Ps: I can tell Skye666 trains legs  Very nice!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> All of it?


Yes done all of my chest I know its so big!!! :001_tt2:

Oh and the obvious sack n #### left a bit of a trail jus to tease...... .. . .. .


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

People don't Train Legs because It hurts. Simple as that.

Not only hurts but takes the breath out of you if you are unfit, I'm pretty Fit and Legs knock me for six escpcially jumping Dumbell Squats.

They need to be trained though or you will just be top Heavy, and the Strenth you gain from all the Upper body work will only be half of what It could be if you have Skinny Legs and It comes from down there anyway


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

I trained legs on Friday but I don't train them that much, reason being is that I'm happy with the way they are atm. but they do get hit, just not as much as other muscle groups.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

View attachment 162953
View attachment 162953


i didn't train them for 2 years, then since a few months i have been doing leg extensions. it has to do with health reasons in a way, as squatting for example could easily make me faint, but i remember ever inking squats biomechanically. i did hak squats with a bar behind me and stiff legged deadlifts and all other kinds of deadlifts.


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

Squat 2-3x a week and love it deadlift varies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing legs twice a week atm. Love training legs....fvcks me up lol.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Learn to love legs! I have legs like a 12 year old girl, whatever I do I cannot get them to grow!! I have a prolapsed disk so can't do back squats, front squats no problem, I leg press 460kG for reps but the string like things that hang from my hips will not budge!! I see guys with massive quads that can't press more than 300, so not fair!! :confused1:


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Learn to love legs! I have legs like a 12 year old girl, whatever I do I cannot get them to grow!! I have a prolapsed disk so can't do back squats, front squats no problem, I leg press 460kG for reps but the string like things that hang from my hips will not budge!! I see guys with massive quads that can't press more than 300, so not fair!! :confused1:


Volume my friend. Heavy weight isn't always the answer try doing loads of reps like 10x10 squats


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't specifically want big legs but I just love fkin squats.

Man last year getting stronger on the squat has been one of my priorities (as it's so fun)


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Volume my friend. Heavy weight isn't always the answer try doing loads of reps like 10x10 squats


Yeah when I said whatever I do I meant it, volume variations I have tried them all from 10 x10 to 400 reps in under 20 sets!!! Nothing, zip, f all, I am actually wondering if they are made of something else, like wood or something!! :blink:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Love training legs but feel now, old age and silly heavy sessions are starting to take there toll, hips and knees are always aching, good strict reps and sets for me now,


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Legs hurt to train, simple as That.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Legs hurt to train, simple as That.


Yea but they hurt good Lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If they can't flaunt it, they don't want it..


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to love squats and deads but ****ed my lower back and now I can't do either, I do the occasional leg press/extensions / curls but I don't think those exercises really do a lot without proper compounds. Makes me lazy about turning up.for leg day to do half a workout.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

If you don't squat, you ain't squat!


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Been training about 3 years and about a year ago I stopped training them for a fair few months purely because I didn't feel like training them. I lost a bit of size and a lot of strength in them but came back very fast. They are now almost 27 inches at 5 foot 8 and my squat is up to 220kg for 2


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

They don't learn...Until they go on Holiday and Wonder why there un-proportioned body looks a tad off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I want big legs but everytime they get to the stage where they rub I stop training them what's the point in not being able to walk lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

skinnnyfat said:


> I used to love squats and deads but ****ed my lower back and now I can't do either, I do the occasional leg press/extensions / curls but I don't think those exercises really do a lot without proper compounds. Makes me lazy about turning up.for leg day to do half a workout.


Of course they do mate. Leg press technically is a compound, and leg extensions and curls build mass just as well as tricep extensions and bicep curls do for arms. Quite a few top pros who never used to squat but still had massive legs, namely Dorian Yates. I do (high rep) squats personally, but that's because I've found them to work well for me - if I thought they weren't working, I'd ditch them without hesitation.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Franky23 said:


> Why do so many people who lift not train legs ? My gyms full of them , blokes with 20 inch arms and the legs of a 12 year old girl
> 
> I just don't understand it takeing all that gear and dieting but missing out on easy gains
> 
> ...


I call them " Leg neg-lectors"


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I want big legs but everytime they get to the stage where they rub I stop training them what's the point in not being able to walk lol


just get some Vaseline!


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

To many of them are **** houses too much like hard work and full of any excuse not to train them. But hey they look like pillocks with there matchstick legs buy hey gives me something to take the **** out of while I'm on my door especially with there tight tops showing off their disco muscles and skinny jeans. Make me howl


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I want big legs but everytime they get to the stage where they rub I stop training them what's the point in not being able to walk lol


It's annoying when you buy a £120 pair of jeans and the crutch wears out in 6 months.

My thighs are bigger than most that train legs, I'll take that.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

What funny excuses have you guys heard not to train Legs?

I was training with a mate a few years ago when I said "Leg day Tomorrow mate" he said "I dont need to do Legs I Cycle a lot so they worked enough"

He Is no longer my Gym partner.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> What funny excuses have you guys heard not to train Legs?
> 
> I was training with a mate a few years ago when I said "Leg day Tomorrow mate" he said "I dont need to do Legs I Cycle a lot so they worked enough"
> 
> He Is no longer my Gym partner.


No one is going to see them so why bother.................you're a cvnt!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

If i trained legs i wouldnt fit into my skinny jeans.

so for me, training legs is a big no.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> If i trained legs i wouldnt fit into my skinny jeans.
> 
> so for me, training legs is a big no.


There's 2 things wrong in this statement lol


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> It's annoying when you buy a £120 pair of jeans and the crutch wears out in 6 months.
> 
> My thighs are bigger than most that train legs, I'll take that.


Lol.. during bulking times.. its all about the sweatpants or huge basketball shorts..... constantly...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i never used to train legs, spent 3 years training every other part of my body and obviously it looked stupid. Now i train legs twice a week (Monday & Friday) and i actually enjoy it. I have 2 herniated discs in my lower back so i have to be very very carefull.

funny thing is now that i do train legs i see how stupid it looks when these guys at the gym have decent upper body builds but skinny calves. Never noticed it when i was one of them though


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

vlb said:


> i never used to train legs, spent 3 years training every other part of my body and obviously it looked stupid. Now i train legs twice a week (Monday & Friday) and i actually enjoy it. I have 2 herniated discs in my lower back so i have to be very very carefull.
> 
> funny thing is now that i do train legs i see how stupid it looks when these guys at the gym have decent upper body builds but skinny calves. Never noticed it when i was one of them though


Im with you though I have tiny calves they just wont grow I keep telling them to grow!!, but I can squat 240kg


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

squatting 5x5 3 days a week

anyone who doesnt train legs is a pussy


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Im with you though I have tiny calves they just wont grow I keep telling them to grow!!, but I can squat 240kg


I'm the same give or take 80kg off the squat


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fcuk training legs, how could I fit into my skinny jeans if I trained legs...


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

bigchickenlover said:


> Im with you though I have tiny calves they just wont grow I keep telling them to grow!!, but I can squat 240kg


I feel your pain brother! mine just don't respond no matter what kind of training I give them,but I love squats, and respond well, they're like a drug for me I crave them!


----------

